# Converting above-cab storage - Monocoques.



## MinusNothing (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi all,

First post; be gentle ...

Us: We are a couple looking to buy our first motorhome - yay. We are looking at the monocoque Autosleeper range. Primarily we need room inside to store surfboards (aroud 6 x 2 foot), the monocoques with above-cab-beds are perfect for this giving a double bed down below.

Our problem: We are being offered a VW Clubman with the above-cab cabinets (not bed). This Van ticks all the other boxes and is perfect in every other way.

My Question: Can we convert the above-cab cupboards to a more open space - not necessarily for sleeping on just give more open storage?
I'm fairly sure I've read it being posiible but can't remember where I read it!

Thanks a million in advance...


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

can't see why not, given the know how, time and inclination.dennis


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi and welcome to MHF.

I have a VW Autosleeper Clubman with cupboards above the cab. If you are handy at DIY I see no reason why you couldn't take off the centre cupboard door and the frame if need be. 
This however will restrict you height over the central passageway having the surfboards coming out of the cupboard (presuming that is your intention) you would also probably loose the ability to get from the cab to the rear without going outside.
Could you perhaps take out one of the side overcab cupboards instead/as well, thus leaving the centre free?

Hope you get it sorted and have some great surfing trips.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

If the surfboards are not too heavy why not use the roof rack, a couple we know used to put an inflated dingy up there on an Executive


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

autosleeper offer this as an option on some models you could give them a call to find
out what they would charge to convert.
if you are quite handy there is not much to it.
what about putting surfboards on a bike rack on the back?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi, I've carried boards on my MH's for more years than I care to remember!

The Clubman is a similar size to the Autosleeper Gatcombe that we used to own. I think that if you were able to remove the cupboards then even a short board would stick out into the living area and be a nuisance.

Most Autosleepers come with roofbars and a ladder already fitted. This is where I always carry my boards. Obviously security is a bit of a worry but if you look around you may see vans with "ladder guards". Basically it is a sheet of metal which is locked over the ladder making it difficult if not impossible to climb. I don't think anyone sells these off the shelf but an engineering company should be able to make one up for you.

If we leave the van for the day and I'm not too sure about the security I just take the boards off the roof and lay them inside on the floor.

Phil


----------

